# Drexel University



## Operator (Mar 14, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Drexel University. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2017)

*Application deadline:*
Rolling admissions. Check website for updates each semester. 
Graduate Admissions

*Interview Questions:*

*Tuition: *
$1192 per credit for a total of $58,404 for MS in TV Management or $94,168 for the dual MS/MBA
*
Housing:*
Stiles Hall - Campus Services
*
Notable Alumni *
Katherine McNamara - Actress from the series Shawdowhunters and Happyland
Susan Seidelman - Television Director


----------



## Operator (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School Drexel University has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline and Letters of Reference


----------

